# PSA-Boxing week deals



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Ok, lets give each other a heads up here.
So far I've just been to the L&M in Burlington where they had Carbon Copys for about $130, and a nice Jag for just under 8 bills.
What have you seen?


----------



## Bevo (Nov 24, 2006)

I just hit L&M near me and nothing was really on sale nor did I need anything other than monitors.

They did have a couple brand new JVM100 heads for around $1100.


----------



## Frederico (Oct 6, 2009)

Went to Guitarswork in Calgary with no intention to buy anything. I was surprised when I got there seeing the big sign saying " Everything 25% Off"! I ended up bringing a new Taylor 816ce home and saved $930 (incl. GST)kkjuw


----------



## zomghax (Jul 29, 2009)

I know that at Steve's if you buy for 500$ and more you save 25$ on your next purchase, 1000$ or more you save 100$ on you next, and etc.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

zomghax said:


> I know that at Steve's if you buy for 500$ and more you save 25$ on your next purchase, 1000$ or more you save 100$ on you next, and etc.


that wouldnt be enough to make me buy something I wasnt already planning to.
Can usually haggle mroe than that.

Did someone say there was a recession hurting retailers? Doesnt feel like it.


----------



## Tim Plains (Apr 14, 2009)

Here's L&M's Boxing week flyer. I wouldn't mind that Jag.
http://www.long-mcquade.com/imgs/2009 boxing week poster.pdf


----------



## Spikezone (Feb 2, 2006)

Are Nine said:


> Here's L&M's Boxing week flyer. I wouldn't mind that Jag.
> http://www.long-mcquade.com/imgs/2009 boxing week poster.pdf


A Roland BR1200-CD for $585??? I bought my BR900-CD for $750 when it was new, and I'll tell you, anybody in the market for some easy at-home recording gear that doesn't want to use a computer software program should go for it...I would definitely buy the 1200 if I didn't already have a 900. Great little machines! I would highly recommend them.
-Mikey


----------



## Peter (Mar 25, 2008)

Aside from the HDD recorder, this looks like their regular cheap crap at the same cheap crap prices.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

XS Cargo has Vince Neil ( http://cache.lespac.com/1/grandephoto/49/9005749/20392926-0-1257565837.jpg ) and Kirk Hammett ( http://profile.ultimate-guitar.com/profile_mojo_data/7/5/1/3/751319/pics/_c650364_image_0.jpg ) model Washburns for $78...with an amp. I can't imagine they are high quality guitars, but if you wanted a beater or guitar for experimenting with, I imagine they are both more than good enough. If the paint job on the Vince Neil model is not to your tastes, there may be some wood underneath it, or at least something that was cheap enough you don't mind your own spraypaint job.


----------



## Phlegethon (Dec 18, 2009)

Peter said:


> Aside from the HDD recorder, this looks like their regular cheap crap at the same cheap crap prices.


pretty much . . went to a couple of L and M's from my area and they're trying to offload low end gear (in particular to my area the boss me 20) for low prices while having nothing that's actually useful on sale. 

I did get a good score on a peavey windsor studio as a result of mucking about and doing to stores within an hour highway driving though so this wasn't a loss at all. now all I have to do is get some playtime on the new amp. and if anybody's interested I got the amp at pongetti instruments in hamilton. they might have their boxing day specials on still (25% off guitars, 20% off of amps unless they're buddha amps IIRC)


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

Just got the 12th fret Boxing week listing for Electric Guitars and Amps.
Some really great deals.

I will not go, because I am sure I will end up buying something which I dont need.


----------



## harp77 (Sep 1, 2009)

I was at L&M in Mississauga and they had their Sunburst Squirer on for $130 - since I am so new to the whole guitar thing, is that a good guitar?

If memory serves the same axe is regular like 170ish....???


----------



## Jaggery (Mar 12, 2006)

harp77 said:


> I was at L&M in Mississauga and they had their Sunburst Squirer on for $130 - since I am so new to the whole guitar thing, is that a good guitar?
> 
> If memory serves the same axe is regular like 170ish....???


I would not buy it.
You would end up spending a few 100 upgrading the pickups etc.
Which would take you close to the Squier classic vibe strats, which 
are great guitars stock.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

mhammer said:


> XS Cargo has Vince Neil ( http://cache.lespac.com/1/grandephoto/49/9005749/20392926-0-1257565837.jpg ) and Kirk Hammett ( http://profile.ultimate-guitar.com/profile_mojo_data/7/5/1/3/751319/pics/_c650364_image_0.jpg ) model Washburns for $78...with an amp. I can't imagine they are high quality guitars, but if you wanted a beater or guitar for experimenting with, I imagine they are both more than good enough. If the paint job on the Vince Neil model is not to your tastes, there may be some wood underneath it, or at least something that was cheap enough you don't mind your own spraypaint job.


Well, just came back from XS Cargo with a Vince Neil unit. For $78+tax, a very nice unit. Plays great straight out of the box. Tuners feel nice, neck feels nice, intonates well and the action is set just the way I like it. The heel is minimal for easy access to all 22 frets, and the unit has good sustain too. Negatives: the frets need some buffing, the pickups seem a little misaligned with respect to polepieces and strings, and the toggle seems to have problems, but that's stuff I can do this afternoon after lunch. I can probably do a few quick mods to expand the tonal range, and a coil-cancel is likely in the works. The paint job, with all the dragon crap is something I can live with until its summertime again and I can do the refinish in the garage. The amp claims to be 5W but if it can be powered by a 9v battery, it ain't no 5w. I suspect it is simply a 386 chip, like the Smokey amps. Meh. I'll open it up, mod it into respectability, and give it to my son's friend for a spare.

All in all, like I say, for $78 a nice axe. A guy is selling them on kijiji in Ottawa listings for $200, claiming that they originally retailed for $350. $350 seems about right for the build quality.


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

Well, fixed the switch and wiring, modded it to my tastes (well, truthfully a few more tweaks needed), and it sounds nice. The pickups are certainly no worse than what's on my Parker P-44. The amp is a 500mw thing, as suspected (looked at the datasheet for the power amp chip used), and didn't seem amenable to any deliberate sonic mods, but I upped the smoothing cap on the power supply so that the adaptor wouldn't hum, and increased the value of the output cap to let a little more bass out, if only through the headphone jack. I also flipped the baffle board around so that the ports on the thing were in the middle of the cab not the bottom, so that it would have more perceptible volume. My son's friend is pleased.

Now to buff the frets with #1200 grit diamond paper. I'm just amazed at what you can get for peanuts these days.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

I visited L&M in Oshawa on Boxing Day to checkout the Jaguar. I have always had a thing for Jags but never tried one out before.

I was disappointed - a Jag is no Strat IMHO. Clunky bridge, the strings kept popping out of the tiny grooves in the saddles & the whammy bar would fall out of it's receptacle every time I bent over to adjust the amp controls.

Pickups & wiring are a bit complicated, but interesting, with a seperate rthym circuit for the neck pup located on the upper horn. Warmer sound than a Strat, partly due to the 24" short scale. However, noticably less "snap" than a Strat or Tele, again due to the short scale.

All in all I see why Jags never caught on. The modern versions with Gibson style tune-o- matic bridges & no tremelo are probably a big improvement, but of course THEY were not on sale!


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

are these Jaguars on sale MIM?


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2009)

*L and M*

Did L & M have the Tele Classic Vibe on sale? I need one.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Orcslayer, same thing with the bar. Fell out on me a few times. I totally did NOT like the short scale.

Rollingdam, I forgot to look but am 99% certain they are MIM.

scanner, the CV Tele is not on sale. Still about $385 or whatever around there.


----------



## monty (Feb 9, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. I also went to Mountain Music but they didnt really have anything for boxing day.
It was a bust for me deal-wise, went to 2 stores and while I came home with stuff, it was all reg. price kqoct


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

mhammer said:


> Well, just came back from XS Cargo with a Vince Neil unit. For $78+tax, a very nice unit. Plays great straight out of the box. Tuners feel nice, neck feels nice, intonates well and the action is set just the way I like it. .


nice. I saw that in the flyer and was pretty tempted. For me to bring another one into the house however, I would really have to make it worthwhile. And that one would stand out a bit much.
That's the Washburn Lyon series right? My wife got me a Paul Stanley model a couple of years ago. I think she got it at Zellers :smile:


hmmm.... maybe I could buy it and say it was for my daughter?


----------



## Hotrod (Jul 18, 2008)

Tom Lee music have FENDER AMERICAN Deluxe Stratocasters on for $1099 I know L&M are a lot more then that....the American Standards havent moved still over $1200.


----------



## Orcslayer (Feb 2, 2009)

rollingdam said:


> are these Jaguars on sale MIM?


The Jaguars on sale are MIJ & quite high quality despite the glitches. $769 vs regualr price $1250 list.


----------



## Steve Adams (Dec 31, 2009)

I picked up the spider III 120 from L&M from the flyer.


----------



## Maverick (Oct 21, 2009)

Just saw an annoucement on Musicians Friend that Fender has dropped the retails on American Standards by $200 or so.


----------



## Jimmypaz (Sep 15, 2009)

I picked up one of the "Lyon by Washburn" acoustic/electrics at XSCargo on Boxing Day for $48.88+ tx. Included a stand, gig bag, and set of strings too. I'm quite impressed with it too, surprised to see a solid top at that price. ( Was expecting plywood.) Not a bad pre-amp and pickup too. Needs a fret job (some ends need filing, one high fret) but all in all played alright straight out of the box. They opened at 8:00 AM on Boxing Day, I got there at 10, there were only 2 of these left, the other one was missing the gig bag and stand, so I got basically the last one. Snooze you lose, I guess. 
They had a fair number of those "Kirk Hammett" Strat copies for $78 though. Look pretty good for what they are too.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Checked 12th Fret on December 31st - the last day. Had several good deals. What stood out the most was a Jimmie Vaughan Strat, reg, $949 for $599 - new. Of course I already have one - which I paid $560 for used in mint condition. They also had Mack 1x12 cabs for $259 - but I already a fine 1x12 cab. But it's over. Oh well.


----------

